# طرق وعمليات الحفر على البر والشاطىء بروسومات متحركه ث الابعاد.



## Eng-Maher (3 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع و منظم ويلبى احتياجات مهندسين البترول والبحريين ايضا .. تفضلوا هذا الرابط ... :

http://bus.cba.utulsa.edu/hennessepa/Oil%26GaxTax/Presentations/3_idc99course.ppt

ويعمل ب البور بينت 2000 فيما اعلى :5:


----------



## eng_hazem123 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

[glow="00ff99"]ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[[/glow]


----------



## بهاءالدين (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ammar228 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## المحسى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## islam2a (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس على الصور الرائعة


----------



## NAK (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزالك الله عنا خيرً


----------



## العرندس (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

متألق .. كالعادة 

كل الشكر والتقدير 

جزاك الله خيرا .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 سبتمبر 2006)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اشكرك اخى العرندس ودى شهاده اعتز بها .


----------



## eng_amr (17 سبتمبر 2006)

thankssssssss


----------



## mahmoud said (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا عمرو .... شكرا محمود .شكرا . N.a.k


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 ديسمبر 2006)

المحسى قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور




مشكووووووووووووور كتير اخى


----------



## عنتر2005 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى جدا


----------



## دعيج (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور مشكور اخوي م. ماهر وانت فعلا ماهر على اسمك .......................


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 ديسمبر 2006)

دعيج قال:


> مشكور مشكور اخوي م. ماهر وانت فعلا ماهر على اسمك .......................



*****************************************************
مشكووور اخى دعيج وبارك الله فيك


----------



## syamand (14 يناير 2007)

lمشكوررررررررررررر ..........


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (15 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس ماهر ..


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 يناير 2007)

مشكووور اخى مهندس انتاج 
واخى syamand الف شكر


----------



## marine_eng (4 أغسطس 2007)

thx eng maher


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

ربي يوفقكم إلى مافيه الخير للبشرية


----------



## عصام دريبان (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## MAHMOUD_007 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Bassoom (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kd81_qtr (7 نوفمبر 2007)

Thanks for you


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع ومفيد

ملف استفدت منه 

جزاك الله كل خير م ماهر


----------



## X_MIX_X (7 نوفمبر 2007)

كما عودتنا دائما تشكر يابشمهندس


----------



## سمير احمد (26 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## sayedkingdom (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن التحديث وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 سبتمبر 2013)

للاسف يا دكتور محمود الرابط فصل ولم يكن لدى نسخه منه ..اسف


----------



## المسملي9999 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرياااااااااا


----------



## ربى الله (1 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

